# Mounting a Over-the-range Microwave



## emperor_black (Jul 13, 2009)

These things are heavy! I'm a puny man, and have a short wife to help. I'm not the 180lb bench-presser I used to be. Are there any tools out there that I can use from time to time to lift and mount heavy objects? 

I saw these two guy lift a heavy washer and dryer by themselves and keep them in their little cubby holes. they were wearing some straps around them. What are those called? 

thanks for any help. 

Sam


----------



## emperor_black (Jul 13, 2009)

Allright, I had to key in the right words in google... shoulder dolly. http://www.amazon.com/Shoulder-Doll...ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1250809815&sr=8-4. 

But, is there anything that will help me lift the microwave and keep it in place until I screw it to the top cabinet? Or am I asking for too much?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

It will be much easier if you slide the range out.

A good microwave can be very heavy and is not balanced, so trying to work over the range gets very difficult.

I had mine installed, but was glad I did after seeing how difficult the handling and attaching was. If it vented you wil still have to make the vent connection match your and fit before seating it. - I built my own 1800 sf lake home and was surprised what it took to install the beast properly.

Dick


----------



## quiksheit (Jun 16, 2009)

I dont think its too bad. The mounting plate will serve as a ledger of sorts. Once you get it up in the air youre really just holding up the front. That means only half the weight.

Make sure all the holes for the upper cabinet are predrilled or cut(not to mention correct). It reduces a lot of headaches. My wife is also puny but like someone said earlier....take the oven out. Use a cut board to prop it up if you dont trust her:thumbup:

Hope this helps.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Speaking of these microwaves, I will be getting someone to install mine in my new house. He said the venting may not work out due to how the pipe is, and that if that's the case he'll just cap it. I really want to have proper venting, is there a standard as to how these vents are setup, or does it vary from model? If it needs to be fixed I just want to fix it myself in advance so that I get the proper venting.


----------



## emperor_black (Jul 13, 2009)

actually, there is no range. we have a cooktop. So, there is nothing to slide out.  I'll have to work in that tight spot. The last time my old one died, it was a simple fuse. But i also had my father in law to help me hold it up. But this time, its just me and the wifey. 

This is the second time it has died. I think its reaching its end of life. I just went and bought a new one. 




concretemasonry said:


> It will be much easier if you slide the range out.
> 
> A good microwave can be very heavy and is not balanced, so trying to work over the range gets very difficult.
> 
> ...


----------



## campos202 (Oct 21, 2008)

This is when a friendly neighbor becomes very useful. To be fair though once you get the back of the microwave clipped on the mount it isn't too bad. When my wife and I installed ours I lifted it up onto the mount (it wasn't ridiculously heavy, maybe 50 pounds?) and she held it there for a minute or two while I put the screws in to the cabinet. This wasn't bad because most of the weight is supported by the mounting bracket.

Another note for the screws on the cabinet get some nice fat washers so as to maximize the surface area that the load is dispersed on the cabinet. Also you don't have to be too accurate about where you put the holes if you get a big washer


----------



## emperor_black (Jul 13, 2009)

yeah, yesterday I tried lifting the monster off the dining table, onto the island a couple of times. Its not too heavy. It just is too big and unwieldy. BTW, why the heck does it have to be so big and heavy? A similar capacity table top definitely weighs less. Is the fan underneath adding to the extra weight or is it built to certain codes and needs heavier components?

I bet its definitely more than 50 lbs. I used to have a guitar amp head that was 50 lbs and it wasnt as heavy as this.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

I though it was easy to lift in the shipping box, but when it came out and I tried to moved it around, the balance made everything difficult. There are cheap lighter models, but the good ones are heavier, compounded by the higher weight. Then I decided it was better for someone else to fight it and take the responsibility.

I had it done by agood handyman service (two guys) charging a flat rate to remove the conventional vent and install my unit and it took longer than they thought. Seemed high until I saw what it took to get it done.


----------



## campos202 (Oct 21, 2008)

emperor_black said:


> These things are heavy! I'm a puny man, and have a short wife to help. I'm not the 180lb bench-presser I used to be. Are there any tools out there that I can use from time to time to lift and mount heavy objects?
> 
> I saw these two guy lift a heavy washer and dryer by themselves and keep them in their little cubby holes. they were wearing some straps around them. What are those called?
> 
> ...


It's called a forearm forklift, won't help you in this situation.


----------



## emperor_black (Jul 13, 2009)

Ah well, I just measured the height and my old microwave is shorter than the new one. And the old one sits flush with the cabinet above it. Which means I wont be able to install the new one unless I move the bracket down. I knew they were all 30" in width. But did not know that microwaves come in different heights too. There's always something isn't it? just last week I finished installing new bathroom sinks and what a pain they were!


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

when you lift it have your wife take control side[that's the heavy side]...put a board down on cooktop, then a plastic milk crate on top of that,put m/o on milk c. and if you sized it right you can then just tilt it to catch lower lip of mounting plate.


----------



## emperor_black (Jul 13, 2009)

yeah i have a mailbox box which might just serve the purpose.


----------



## emperor_black (Jul 13, 2009)

Done! Drilling the holes in the upper cabinet was the one thing that proved the most hard in the whole mounting process. I put a plank on the cooktop, put a sturdy box over it, released the screws that held the old microwave and removed it. Followed the opposite process for the new one. They had a template using which i was supposed to be able to mark the holes to drill, but the bottom of the upper cabinet had all these weird planks of wood that i could not keep the template in place. So, I drilled holes based on measurements which turned out 1/2 inch off and so I had to drill holes again. One hole was too close to another and it became like a elliptical hole in the end. So, I put the screws through washers to hold it. Thanks for all the tips.


----------

